# Google- Firefighters win harassment judgment, $34000 in damages - San Diego Union Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Firefighters win harassment judgment, $34000 in damagesSan Diego Union Tribune, CA - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>The experience, they said, made them suffer stress-related problems such as headaches, anxiety and *irritable bowel syndrome*. During the second trial, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

